# Tre italiane su Darmian.



## Tifo'o (30 Settembre 2016)

Matteo Darmian, costato 15 mln allo United e voluto fortemente da Van Gaal, con Mourinho non sta praticamente giocando. Persino ieri nella giornata di Europa League, il portoghese ha preferito il 18 enne Fosu-Mensah all'italiano. Secondo Calciomercato.com, l'avventura di Darmian a Manchester è praticamente finita. A gennaio potrebbe tornare in Italia. Inter, Napoli e Juventus sono le squadre interessate al terzino.


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Settembre 2016)

Io ci proverei.


----------



## admin (30 Settembre 2016)

Era scontato. Lo dissi subito che lo avrebbero rispedito in Italia a calci entro poco tempo.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (30 Settembre 2016)

Altro giocatore alla De Sciglio


----------



## Jino (30 Settembre 2016)

Io soldatino Darmian lo riporterei a casa al volo. Tanto s'è capito che Vangioni è zero. Che Abate ha rotto, che De Sciglio non da certezze.


----------



## juventino (1 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Era scontato. Lo dissi subito che lo avrebbero rispedito in Italia a calci entro poco tempo.



Mah personalmente mi sembra che qua sia più Mourinho ad avere qualche problema, dato che gli preferisce Valencia (!!!) come terzino. Darmian alla fine ha sempre offerto prestazioni più che dignitose, non merita questo trattamento.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Ottobre 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Mah personalmente mi sembra che qua sia più Mourinho ad avere qualche problema, dato che gli preferisce Valencia (!!!) come terzino. Darmian alla fine ha sempre offerto prestazioni più che dignitose, non merita questo trattamento.



Valencia è il miglior giocatore di questa prima parte di stagione dello United.

E comunque a Darmian venogno preferiti anche i primavera giustamente, visto che non sa fare niente come gli altri suoi amici azzurri come Antonelli, De Sciglio, Abate e via dicendo


----------



## juventino (1 Ottobre 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Valencia è il miglior giocatore di questa prima parte di stagione dello United.
> 
> E comunque a Darmian venogno preferiti anche i primavera giustamente, visto che non sa fare niente come gli altri suoi amici azzurri come Antonelli, De Sciglio, Abate e via dicendo



Beh dai il Darmian del Torino era un ottimo giocatore, non puo' essersi imbrocchito di botto e poi l'anno scorso non ha fatto più pena di altri. Comunque dei vostri per me Antonelli non merita di essere comparato agli altri due: non sarà un fenomeno, ma il suo lo fa sempre.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Ottobre 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Beh dai il Darmian del Torino era un ottimo giocatore, non puo' essersi imbrocchito di botto e poi l'anno scorso non ha fatto più pena di altri. Comunque dei vostri per me Antonelli non merita di essere comparato agli altri due: non sarà un fenomeno, ma il suo lo fa sempre.



Giudicare Antonelli e Darmian discreti terzini e non delle pippe allucinanti è frutto della mediocrità della serie A.

Infatti in Premier dopo due partite da 6,5 casuali è tornato ad essere un niente coi piedi


----------



## Hammer (1 Ottobre 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Matteo Darmian, costato 15 mln allo United e voluto fortemente da Van Gaal, con Mourinho non sta praticamente giocando. Persino ieri nella giornata di Europa League, il portoghese ha preferito il 18 enne Fosu-Mensah all'italiano. Secondo Calciomercato.com, l'avventura di Darmian a Manchester è praticamente finita. A gennaio potrebbe tornare in Italia. Inter, Napoli e Juventus sono le squadre interessate al terzino.



Per 6-7M potrebbe essere una scommessa


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Ottobre 2016)

giocatore valorizzato alla grande da ventura, uno che persino da cerci è riuscito a ottenere prestazioni ottime. 

è meglio di de sciglio sicuramente, ma non è un fenomeno che ti cambia la fascia.


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Ottobre 2016)

Il terzino a noi serve mancino.


----------

